# Strut? Performance?



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

I was planning on getting some KYB AGX struts for this summer, but a recent fiasco with a header on warranty, not hotshot but wont mention manufacturer, has cut my budget in half. As an alternative, I was thinking of getting some KYB GR2 struts. Does anyone know big of a difference there is between the GR2 and AGX beside the ajustability? Furthermore, will I see a big difference between the stock strut and the GR2? Any feedback would be appreciated?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

the GR2s are OEM replacements so they are the OEM spec strut.You cant lower your car with these.Its worth getting the AGXs get them at p-s-t.com they have them for $389 shipped.


----------



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

*!!!!!*



danifilth said:


> the GR2s are OEM replacements so they are the OEM spec strut.You cant lower your car with these.Its worth getting the AGXs get them at p-s-t.com they have them for $389 shipped.



They are 389$ with the shipment included???
Thats 389$ U.S. ? Essentially, I have a 1993 NX1600 so I go for the the ones under the NX line?
There isnt a catch to this? 389 $ with shipment included?
GREAT!!!1 :cheers:


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

danifilth said:


> the GR2s are OEM replacements so they are the OEM spec strut.You cant lower your car with these.


since when?  lots of people have them on lowered cars...including Coilovers hehe no issues


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

*GR-2 vs. stock strut*

The GR-2s when used with stock springs work great, and are much better than stock struts. I installed a set a couple weeks ago and love them. However when used with lower non stock springs they won't last too long, since their just oem replacements...


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

NiN_00 said:


> since when?  lots of people have them on lowered cars...including Coilovers hehe no issues


Isn't there a sticky about this?

And the people who have them on lowered cars don't know what they're doing. The GR2's don't have the right damping rates for stiffer springs. Even if the spring rate is mild enough that they don't notice the accelerated wear, their suspension system will suck because of it. The GR2's are great for stock springs, but as soon as you move up to pro-kits, they're worthless.


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

ReVerm said:


> Isn't there a sticky about this?
> 
> And the people who have them on lowered cars don't know what they're doing. The GR2's don't have the right damping rates for stiffer springs. Even if the spring rate is mild enough that they don't notice the accelerated wear, their suspension system will suck because of it. The GR2's are great for stock springs, but as soon as you move up to pro-kits, they're worthless.


that's the truth. i got some gr2s and i have fucked them up in about 4 months. but thats also about 12k of driving.


----------

